# Indian blanket build



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

first pic is of an indian blanket pen i built years ago, and this is the look i am going for in a rod handle. if it works out i'll post finished results. if not you'll never know!
BTW...i was in formed by a young 20 something that the term indian blanket is not PC and i should be calling it "staircase". so...here are the steps w/pics of where i am so far on the INDIAN BLANKET build.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

steps of build


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That's going to be cool looking when knocked down and finished out. How long is that grip going to be?


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

right at 11". will be going on a 7.5' spinning rod.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice....looking forward to the finished product


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

roughed out


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice...I assume none of those were stabilized. Curious as to what you are going to seal it with of use with a lot of water contact. Or are you going to stabilize it after you have it finished and fit to the blank.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

no, none are stabilized. i am thinking about using a wood sealer and then putting on a coat of D2 finish.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going to be getting some wood for a project and I am having trouble finding what I want stabilized. Thinking about having it clear coated with automotive paint. Once that sets it should be pretty well sealed I think. Another possibility was turning it, fitting it and then see if I can find someone that can stabilize the pieces for me.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

don't how fat ur wallet 
is but Craft Supplies has several wood stabilizing kits starting at about $145. made in texas.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wallet is on a diet


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful grip! That definitely is giving me a lot of inspiration to do something different now that I have my lathe all setup.

Jim, contact Steve Hartzell if you want something stabilized. He did a demo at the house when we had the last SCRB get together and he has the setup to do it all. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to do something for you.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

first coat of thinned BLO


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

She's gonna be pretty for sure! Can't wait to see your rod build with it!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks A


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

second one done but w/out finish on grips. debating whether to make it shiny. haven't built the foregrip for the first one i posted about here yet. had a 5 yr old for a few weeks. that put a halt to everything. no guides etc on yet.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

also, see how the purple on the handle is not showing up so good on the foregrip? i swear they are the same pieces of wood. i always make/cut too many in case of breakage etc and the unused pieces show the purple. wierd.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

they look better outdoors in sunlight, not so flashy.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

finally finished !!


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

think somethings up wid da computer. tried to upload pics yesterday but no go. will try again.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice! :dance:


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks. not my finest handi work but just wanted to do something different. and when my wife saw the grip she said "thats mine" so it had to get done. other one is being wrapped.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

those are badass!!!!


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

second one done


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

